# Anime



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I love Anime! As everyone probably knows I do. Is anyone else here like to watch anime.... Here is my top 10 animes.... Varies every week sometimes...

1. Sailor Moon
2. VHD: BloodLust
3. Spirited Away
4. Fruits Basket
5. VHD
6. Petshop of Horrors
7. Dual!
8. Inu Yasha
9. Hellsing
10. Castle in the Sky

^^


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Aaaahhhh, Nicole. I can always rely on you to get this particular thread started!  

Mine INPO:

1. Vampire Hunter D
2. Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
3. Ninja Scroll
4. Demon City Shin-Juku
5. Twilight of the Dark Master
6. Golgo 13: Queen Bee
7. Akira
8. Blood: The Last Vampire
9. Hellsing (what I've seen)
10. Dirty Pair (see above)

I've wanted to see "Petshop" but haven't found it around here. But that really comes as no surprise.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Petshop of Horrors is probably going to be a hard find anyway. Try searching for it online. Best bet you will get it. It is pretty decent but not all that scary. The manga is probably also a good thing to get. ^^ Very into the idea of Count D being gay and a vampire.... Very amusing lol... I like it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I noticed I forgot *Bio-Hunter.* Good ****e there!


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Bio Hunter is pretty cool... ^^ I seen it on Encore Action station a few times at home.


----------



## DarkEmpress (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Nicole...have you ever been to Go-Gaia.com? It's really cool...if u haven't been, u should check it out!  I don't really watch anime, but I do like Inuyasha and Sailor Moon...other than those 2, I've never really took the time to sit down and watch any anime.


----------

